# Teflon spray?



## Dan k (3 mo ago)

Is it worth having around? What about waxing? Work as good, better?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Nothing beats a good wax job for sure .....

I find that for most auger, bucket and chute areas, a spray of some silicone usually provides a slick surface for the snow to glide through.

Many times, a snow blower is kept in a somewhat warmer garage, then brought out in the cold, wet snow event environment ... thus warm metal + cold snow usually results in some immediate bonding ... kind of like A Christmas Story pole incident ...


----------



## Dan k (3 mo ago)

@Oneacer I was curious about your gas mix of 2 oz stabil and 2 oz of seafoam in 5 gallons of gas ... I have not read the directions on the seafoam can yet but the stabil directions call for more then 2 oz for 5 gallons. Why not follow the manufacturers directions?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Dan k 

per the Stabil recommended mixture .....

" Usage Directions: 1 oz (30 mL) treats up to 2.5 gallons (9.5 L) of fuel. Use STA-BIL only with fresh fuel and keep gas can or tank 95% full to avoid condensation build up during storage. "

Thus. 2oz treats 5 gallons. .... Now SeaFoam does call for more than 2oz per 5 gallons, but I reduce it because I am already using Stabil as well.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dan k said:


> @Oneacer I was curious about your gas mix of 2 oz stabil and 2 oz of seafoam in 5 gallons of gas ... I have not read the directions on the seafoam can yet but the stabil directions call for more then 2 oz for 5 gallons. Why not follow the manufacturers directions?


Probably because too much chemicals can cause more harm than good. Can ruin fuel lines, plastic and rubber parts in carburetor over time.
I only use Stabil. Occasionally some Seafoam or other gum out in minor cases to clear up a little surging. Otherwise clean the carb.

Best thing is to use E Free gas if you can find it. Otherwise FRESH premium unleaded treated with stabilizer. High octane since gasoline loses about 1 octane point a month.

done
GOT


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

impeller kit
puts all the temp crap to shame
wax is good for 1 run in the eod salt tops
stop using everything after impeller kit


----------



## Dan k (3 mo ago)

@1132le I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "impeller kit". Do you mean I should replace the impeller on my brand new, never been used 1030 blower?


----------



## numb3rs (Oct 25, 2021)

Dan k said:


> @1132le I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "impeller kit". Do you mean I should replace the impeller on my brand new, never been used 1030 blower?


he means add a rubber paddle to extend the impeller. It is a very common and easy performance mod. People here swear by it.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Dan k said:


> @1132le I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "impeller kit". Do you mean I should replace the impeller on my brand new, never been used 1030 blower?


I would suggest that you use your new snow blower first and then decide if there is a wish/need for further distance of snow throwing. My Ariens works just fine for me bone stock and I haven't done a thing to it. As delivered it throws snow more than far enough - I have to aim the chute downward to keep from throwing snow onto the neighbor's driveways.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I only put them on my Cub Cadet because of an extreme large gap, as all my others are fine, they throw way farther than I need.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I have been using Meguair's Gold Class Wax on all of the painted areas on my machines for over 10 years now. All the areas get a coat during the summer. Then prior to each storm, the chute, deflector and most importantly... (the exit hole)... get a quick coating.








easy and simple. 
This photo shows just about finishing up after the Blizzard of 2013. The wax does wonders...


----------

